# For Sale reverse gears for 10" Atlas Lathe



## Rich Gipp (Feb 20, 2015)

I have these spare gears for a ten inch Atlas. The gears and engagement lever are in decent used condition. .     $ 100 shipped to cont. U.S.A.        Thank you


----------



## Ed Christie (Dec 2, 2021)

Any chance you still have these 6 years later?


----------

